# Schecter Facebook Admin: Not a Nice Guy



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

So I have no idea where to post this, so.... here it is in Off Topic.

So Schecter's facebook posted an ad about an amp and someone said "Country of Origin: China" to which the facebook admin replied, trying to correct him. After the initial poster and I tell the admin that he's wrong by pointing out that's what it says on the website, he begins cursing up a storm at me.

Screenshots attached.

This really isn't okay.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 5, 2013)

Why in God's name would you let someone like that run a Facebook page? 

Never have a PR guy that will unleash the power of ALLCAPS at the smallest slight.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

The world may never know.

I sent an email with the screenshots to Schecter as well.

Waiting game now.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Nov 5, 2013)

That is completely bizarre. If you are the "face" of the company on social media you should:

(1) Be able to speak (type) & have rational conversation with potential clients. If you or the company made a mistake, then fess up to it. It's no big deal - everyone makes mistakes.

(2) Have a thick skin. I'm not on Facebook but I'm sure there is a lot of Schecter bashing going on. If you (Schecter admin) are going to converse, you have to be able to let those bad comments bounce off OR try to change the person's mind with some positive comments about your product. Or just don't comment.

If you can't do this you shouldn't represent the company. (Just my 2 cents).


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

It's funny, we weren't really bashing the amp too much (I said it was a tad over priced) but this person just exploded.

I'm hurt and offended


----------



## potatohead (Nov 5, 2013)

If you are going to converse with customers online, one thing you must understand is that nothing is ever good enough and you will always get complaints about everything new that is released. If you understand that and just focus on the positive, you will do fine.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Nov 5, 2013)

Hahaha I was just looking that that on Facebook!! Admin has anger issues.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm surprised that just now someone is kissing Schecter's ass (that means two things!) and putting me on blast.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2013)

Not friending Jarrett Lewis. What a prick...  

Schecter Admin man may have lost his job.


----------



## Mike (Nov 5, 2013)

Probably because he has to listen to hail to the king all day. I kid, but that is some professional correspondence right there. I'm glad not a penny of my money has gone towards this guys paycheck.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 5, 2013)

That was an "overreaction".


----------



## Xaios (Nov 5, 2013)

Seriously though, that guy has quite a hair trigger on him. Not exactly good for PR.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Not friending Jarrett Lewis. What a prick...
> 
> Schecter Admin man may have lost his job.



Aw. I've always liked you </3


----------



## Michael T (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow.....somebody has issues. 

WTF Jarrett Lewis WTF

Joking.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2013)

*Starting Facebook campaign to bring down Jarrett Lewis* 

Must restore Schecters good name. 

There weren't enough ppl that woulda bought em anyway.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 5, 2013)

Let's chill out for a second, Schecter admin  

He seriously could have handled it in a way that would keep only good/joking feelings and actually correct someone's mistake without being a dick. Like "Oh hey, GW mistakenly labeled it as a Stage series amp of Chinese origin, but the amp in the pic is an American made one. I'm a nice guy and know how to use lower-case."


----------



## Leveebreaks (Nov 5, 2013)

I think Schecter have been fraped by the work experience boy.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

Michael T said:


> Wow.....somebody has issues.
> 
> WTF Jarrett Lewis WTF
> 
> Joking.



Reading the comments, there are people bashing me, trying to "defend Schecter's good name"

"good"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2013)

What really sucks is some ppl that might actually like Schecters should they have a chance to try one might not even bother if they see this.


----------



## Necris (Nov 5, 2013)

Honestly, the marketing strategy of "Put a half naked chick on top of the product and it will sell" bothers me more.


----------



## Mike (Nov 5, 2013)

Necris said:


> Honestly, the marketing strategy of "Put a half naked chick on top of the product and it will sell" bothers me more.



That deters me considering women + music gear = me getting yelled at for spending too much money.


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 5, 2013)

Necris said:


> Honestly, the marketing strategy of "Put a half naked chick on top of the product and it will sell" bothers me more.


The advertisement alone makes me want to avoid the product


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

I didn't care for the advertisement; I knew/know I'll never buy a Schecter amp anyway.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 5, 2013)

To be fair, there's one of these guys in every single business/corporation. I'm willing to bet there are a few folks in charge of the page, as I've seen Schecter deflect a lot of flack with a heaping mound of professionalism. (and they get a lot of fun poked at them for endorsing a lot of their artists.) I'm willing to bet whoever was responsible for such irresponsible bickering is going to lose their job. As it stands however, I'm not put off to buying their products. (provided I find them worthwhile and of good price.) I've always had good experiences with them as a company, I'm not gonna let one smart mouthed ass hat deter me from enjoying quality gear. 

That said, I have zero intent on even thinking of buying the amp. On top of that, I think the overtly sexualized ad is a little out of place in this day and age. It always bothers me to some degree when you try to sell something completely unsexy by using sex appeal. It's like advertising hotdogs with pictures of oreo cookies. I love oreo cookies, but they certainly don't make me want hotdogs any more than I did before. (what a weird comparison, eh?)


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe this all a ploy for a WTF JARRETT LEWIS WTF signature. 

Seriously though, this is why I don't heavily pay attention to Facebook. I'm pretty sure there's more than one admin on the page as this is common practice these days for public Facebook pages such as this. Maybe you just caught the wrong one today. I still think Schecter needs to be given a fair shake without this dragging them down. Uncalled for, yes. Does the 14 y/o who was the admin at that moment who has ADHD need to be taken off the admin team, uh yeah, but I hope this doesn't drag Schecter down because of an incompetent admin and a half naked girl that's messing an amp.


Besides, were we _really_ gonna buy amps by Schecter anyway? 



Also, death to Djod and that Jarrett guy.


----------



## themike (Nov 5, 2013)

Thats hysterical. Even funnier is that i just went to their Facebook and it was never deleted! At least they stand behind their studpidity 

How long until Keith notices this and shoots them an email along the lines of "YO CUT THE CRAP YOU'RE GOING TO KILL KM SIGNATURE SALES!"


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

themike said:


> Thats hysterical. Even funnier is that i just went to their Facebook and it was never deleted! At least they stand behind their studpidity
> 
> How long until Keith notices this and shoots them an email along the lines of "YO CUT THE CRAP YOU'RE GOING TO KILL KM SIGNATURE SALES!"



Totally sending these screens to Mr. Merrow.


----------



## Nag (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope this admin gets fired. He sounds like he's 12

I'M THE ADMIN, CAPSLOCK MAKES ME LOOK WAY MORE SERIOUS, MENACING AND POWERFUL YAY


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 5, 2013)

Heh... this is quite entertaining 


.... aaaand sad. It doesn't take a genius to know not to talk to potential customers like that. Dude totally flipped out over nothing, he could've calmly explained the two models and their countries of product, easy enough. He could've also mentioned their guitars being made with quality in Korea blah blah blah, anything but JARRET LEWIS WTF!! lol. At least your name is getting out there Jared 


Rev.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 5, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> At least your name is getting out there Jared
> 
> 
> Rev.




I smell a conspiracy a brewin'  Inlay at the 12th fret: WTF


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 5, 2013)

Good work! I've owned 3 Schec's and liked them all, it hurts me how their ....ing Facebook page is run. Not only shit like this, but damn I get angry when they keep posting pictures of girls with barely any clothes and often not even a ....ing guitar in the picture! Like the time they posted something about international dealers with a picture of a nude girl in world-map body paint. With her head cropped out no less, so just tits. I wouldn't be surprised if the actual girl had no idea that they used her picture either. It's mind-boggling how a company that big can actually not see the anything wrong with that, even when their own customers complain about it in the comments.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 5, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> I smell a conspiracy a brewin'  Inlay at the 12th fret: WTF



Nah, horizontally from the 13th - 11th frets W T F lmao.


Rev.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, I didn't even think about the half-naked woman in the ad (or listing - I'm confused). Back in the 80's I would have expected this & some companies did just this in their advertising. I guess I thought we got past that, were more mature and want to focus on the actual product.

I don't care that they use women in their ads, but it doesn't draw me to their product - it distracts me & actually cheapens the product.


----------



## muffinbutton (Nov 5, 2013)

Is the admin still raging? If so I need to make some popcorn.


----------



## Zado (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe that guy feels frustrated because of all the kids complaining bout the new models not being all syngatessignature clones,or maybe he wanted to be the admin in Legator page,either ways please someone buy him a kitten


----------



## Nag (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## JohnIce (Nov 5, 2013)

Surveyor 777 said:


> I don't care that they use women in their ads, but it doesn't draw me to their product - it distracts me & actually cheapens the product.



Look at their NAMM booth. The dudes are knowledgeable Schecter employees there to answer questions and talk about the new guitars. The girls are hired to look pretty in skimpy clothes. And smile! They don't know shit about the guitars or the company and can't help you with anything other than pose for a photo.

That is a setup that sends signals, especially to young people that men are expected to know their shit, and women are supposed to just be pretty and aren't hired for knowing their shit. And what you learn as a kid will stick with you until you start working and even start hiring people yourself and the ....ed-up cycle continues.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 5, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Nah, horizontally from the 13th - 11th frets W T F lmao.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Better investigative team than a cop show in the 80's!


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey, if Schecter offered me a freebie for this I wouldn't turn it down, let alone a "WTF" signature.

I can see it now:

"Jarrett Lewis brings you the WTF6/7/8

WITH KUNGFU GRIP"


----------



## Forkface (Nov 5, 2013)

lol'd pretty hard.

I find it weird because the couple of times I've contacted Schecter through their facebook page they have been more than friendly and helpful answering my annoying questions 

That guy was probably the unpaid intern who hijacked the admin's computer during break time...


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 5, 2013)

Why are people mad at girls for being used to sell amps and guitars? they've been used a lot by car companies and I don't see anyone complain yet.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

Nagash said:


>



omg


----------



## Nag (Nov 5, 2013)

^


----------



## Galius (Nov 5, 2013)

The funny thing is that not only was the GW listing the chinese built "stage", the link he posted was for the same chinese model. So he then tries to blame GW lol

On a side note the cheap/cheesy girlie pics are no association with Schecter. GW does this with gear in many issues, so really you should be ashamed for reading GW


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

Galius said:


> The funny thing is that not only was the GW listing the chinese built "stage", the link he posted was for the same chinese model. So he then tries to blame GW lol
> 
> On a side note the cheap/cheesy girlie pics are no association with Schecter. GW does this with gear in many issues, so really you should be ashamed for reading GW



I noticed that too, but didn't point it out. I think he had enough


----------



## Galius (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah he seemed to just go about his merry way posting other links all happy-like. If he were a train he would be the BIPOLAR EXPRESS!!


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 5, 2013)

TimothyLeary said:


> Why are people mad at girls for being used to sell amps and guitars? they've been used a lot by car companies and I don't see anyone complain yet.



Don't think people are mad at the girls, or the use of girls in promotion and marketing. That's brilliant as long as it's not sexist. What is and isn't sexism is way off-topic though and could take us years to discuss.


----------



## Watty (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not saying he handled it well, but honestly.....who cares? Were you going to buy a Schecter product? Do you think the guy who is will care where it's made?

Sometimes semantics are just that.

Edit: I guess what I mean to say by that is I wouldn't ever buy Schecter and based on aspects of their brand's identity, it doesn't surprise me that this exchange happened.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 5, 2013)

Schecter: Because we still watch that Whitesnake video every single day.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> What is and isn't sexism is way off-topic though and could take us years to discuss.



Make that thread. I'm down.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 5, 2013)

Randy said:


> Make that thread. I'm down.



What went through my mind when I read this:


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 5, 2013)

TimothyLeary said:


> Why are people mad at girls for being used to sell amps and guitars? they've been used a lot by car companies and I don't see anyone complain yet.



I'm sure that if you looked you'd find plenty of people upset. It's just gonna be a little hard finding people on a guitar forum to bring it up. Personally I find it silly to use nudity/sex appeal to sell objects unrelated to sex. Objectification of women aside, it's senseless.


----------



## misingonestring (Nov 5, 2013)

So does this mean that there will be a mass exodus of Schecter endorsers and the company will be run into the ground?


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 5, 2013)

Randy said:


> Make that thread. I'm down.



Haha seems like a ton of hassle, probably can't be arsed but then again it might actually turn out pretty good.


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeez, chill out... it just Facebook. Its not like Schecter is taking defective warranty returned guitars from online merchants and reselling then to Guitar Center's special order dept like their competition... you know the one with wings in its logo?....


----------



## Cybin (Nov 5, 2013)

Seriously? Posting on SSO about getting butthurt on Facebook is lame. You were trolling the admin and were handled accordingly. After all it's only the internet and you can always buy an Ibanez.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 5, 2013)

They've apologized to two of my friends...... but not me.

._.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll buy a JARRETT LEWIS WTF signature just on principle. 

Clearly that admin's name is Sandy Vagina.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2013)

As someone that's been watching the Schecter FB page for a couple of years...

This doesn't surprise me.  They can REALLY do better with a different admin.

EDIT: OOOOH, NOW I see what happened. Guitar World botched the fvck out of that description. 

They have the description of the Hellraiser USA Combo, but titled it as the Hellraiser STAGE. The Hellraiser Stage is $2,200 MSRP, while the Hellraiser USA is $2,800 MSRP.

So, while Schecter Admin overreacted, YOU'RE calling them out on something that GUITAR WORLD fvcked up. Shit, it even said "Hellraiser USA" on the amp, like he said. So I can see what happened, you're insulting them for something Guitar World did, although I wish the Admin saw that mistake so this cluster.... could have been avoided.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Nov 6, 2013)

Cybin said:


> Seriously? Posting on SSO about getting butthurt on Facebook is lame. You were trolling the admin and were handled accordingly. After all it's only the internet and you can always buy an Ibanez.



hey, it's the schecter fb page admin!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> hey, it's the schecter fb page admin!



His grammar is too proper and there's no abundance of almost-naked girls and Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Osorio (Nov 6, 2013)

Randy said:


> Make that thread. I'm down.



Thread made...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ed-women-products-sexism-etc.html#post3794157


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This doesn't surprise me.  They can REALLY do better with a different admin.



I think Schecter hired Bob again. I hope they learned their lesson now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I think Schecter hired Bob again. I hope they learned their lesson now.



Fvucking Bob, always ruining everything.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 6, 2013)

There's this little gem too.


----------



## themike (Nov 6, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> There's this little gem too.



Good to see Michael Ciravolo can add "Facebook Admin" to his resume after President


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm also almost certain that the president of a company would be able to type in full, correct sentences.


----------



## narad (Nov 6, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Jeez, chill out... it just Facebook. Its not like Schecter is taking defective warranty returned guitars from online merchants and reselling then to Guitar Center's special order dept like their competition... you know the one with wings in its logo?....



ERIC CHRISTIAN WTF? Get off our thread SCHECTER SHILL


----------



## tedtan (Nov 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> Clearly that admin's name is Sandy Vagina.


 
HA! I might have been living under a rock, but I haven't seen a reference to sand in the vagina since the Harmony Central Amp Forum 5-10 years ago. That brings back memories.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 7, 2013)

you guys actually think being nice is METAL?


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 7, 2013)

groovemasta said:


> you guys actually think being nice is METAL?



Errrrrrrrrrrrrr.......... Yup!


----------



## nocturnalbob (Nov 7, 2013)

While i agree the administrator should of kept his composure I can see why his pissed off. The same people day in an day out have relentlessly been bashing and trolling all their post. Eventually after enough shit talking and prodding anybody would get fed up.


----------



## vilk (Nov 8, 2013)

comma ellipsis


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 9, 2014)

So nobody at Schecter proofs the ad's running their products? I'm thinking someone at Schecter said the GW ad was fine. Probably the same person who thought the Devil Girls inlay in red looked hot haha 

2014 looks like Schecter is getting much more focused on the guitars [steak] rather than the lame "put a chick on it and send it out" [sizzle]. So hey they have a little attention to detail work left but overall I think Schecter is trying to do a better job in answering their potential customers requests.

Hisatake Shibuya, PM me if you want someone to invest your money more wisely 

Honestly though, the best customer service I ever received related to a guitar purchase with an issue was Schecter. No lie.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 9, 2014)

I so love these threads.


----------



## samdaman87 (Jan 10, 2014)

If I could create an image of that schecter admin's rage it would be just like this


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 10, 2014)

samdaman87 said:


> If I could create an image of that schecter admin's rage it would be just like this




I don't know how I'd react if they made me a signature model


----------

